# Inproving AC



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

It's summer and since I live in So. Cal. I need to have AC caue I don't like the heat at all. On my '89 GXE it works, but it doesn't blow cold air as compared to other ACs from other vehicles, especially on 3 and 4. Chances are I might need to recharge the AC? Also, if you guys know any way to improve the AC, any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Take it to an A/C shop and have it checked out. most likely it just needs to be charged.


----------

